# Outfit Suggestions for Women!



## mpo (Jan 25, 2010)

Hey!
I'm female, 5'6 and I'd like to update my snowboarding look. I see all these young-ins at the park with their oversized/baggy jackets and i want to get something like that. Preferably plaid (maybe blue). As seen below, i'm wearing a Burton Mid-layer (you may be able to see the hood). The thing is, all the jackets for women are very fitted... are there any brands that will give me the look I want? Or should I just get a men's snowboarding jacket? I prefer the cooler baggy look, over the girly, very fitted look. I may be willing to try more fitted pants. But i don't want the jacket to be very fitted. Any recommendations of what you think will look nice?


----------



## mpo (Jan 25, 2010)

what about something like this?

Purple « Shiloh 2.0 « Jackets « Mens « Fall 2010 « Outerwear « ThirtyTwo, Advanced Snowboard Boots & Outerwear


----------



## kls (Feb 10, 2010)

686 Women's Smarty Cargo pants. Not too fitted at all. I love them, favorite pants I've ever owned. (I don't like the super fitted look either) But they're not available in plaid/patterned as far as I'm aware. I don't own their jackets but next time I need a coat, I'll probably look to them.


----------



## tj_ras (Feb 13, 2011)

That purple jacket is nice. I also like plaid, cant go wrong with plaid. If u want baggy u can always buy mens pants as well theyll be more then baggy enough on you.


----------



## henry06x (Feb 16, 2011)

females have spent years trying to get a personalized (or female) style so they don't look like boys in their cloths on hill... Now you want to revert back to it?? lol j/p


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

Just get the men's stuff. You'll have a better selection of baggy outterwear going this route.


----------



## SnowBrdScotty (Apr 4, 2009)

holden, airblaster, L1 clothes


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

all my daughter will wear is mens stuff.... it fits her more comfortably, she is 5'6 with a medium build. My wife will only wear womens clothes because they fit her better.... she is 5'1 with a small build.


----------

